# Constipation??



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is where this type of question goes, so if it's in the wrong place - please move it. Thank you mods. 


Normally I would not post such a question because it's an undesirable thing to talk about, but my vet doesn't open for a couple of hours and I'm worried. This morning as I took Liisi out for her toilet, she began to have a bowel movement. Fifteen minutes later, she was still hunched up but even in the dusky morning I could see that there wasn't anything more ... coming out. I called her over to me and she finally came, laid on her side and cried. I picked her tail up and there was indeed a final piece, but it was lodged... stuck. I got a paper towel and tried to remove it, but it slipped, broke, etc - and all the while Liisi screamed like I was killing her. With a little patience and luck, I managed to finally dislodge the feces, but I'm worried. It was very hard, almost like a rock. I haven't changed anything in her diet lately. The only change was giving her raw neck bones yesterday. I'm not even sure what type of neck bones they were. I'd assume by the coloring of the flesh attached that it was cow neck bones. She loved them! I haven't changed her dry kibble, nor have I changed any of the other raw additions that I give to supplement. Should I go to the vet? Or do you think it was just a case of constipation? Do dogs get constipated like we humans do? My poor Liisi. I hope she doesn't hold it against me that I had to help her (and it hurt her).


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish I had some advice but I hope someone knowledgeable replies soon.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is she on a RAW diet? To much bone can cause constipation. Give her a tablespoon or so of pumpkin. 

I wouldn't give cow neck bones. I think they would be way to dense to digest. Were these for chew bones?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Dogs do get constipated. I fed Wolfie pureed pumpkin when he was constipated. It did the trick. Is Liisi drinking enough water? Maybe she ate a rock? My dog Major used to do the same thing that you described Liisi doing and it was because he had eaten rocks and was having a hard time passing them. In any case, I would certainly call the vet for advise. I hope she's ok.


----------

